# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب > منتدي الفنون الشامل والمنوعات >  >  الصفحة الفنية الخميس 15 أبريل

## Ehab M. Ali

* 
كنا نود اليوم الكتابة عن الاخبار الفنية المتفرقة ولكن يبدو أن الخلافات في الاوساط الفنية والثقافية السودانية لا تنتهي أبد" .. وهذه المرة كان في قناة زول الفضائية .. قناة زول هي قناة سودانية الاسم كانت تتبع ملكيتها لمجموعة من المستثمرين السودانيين ولكن بسبب العجز المال وبعض الخلافات توقفت القناة لفترة وعادت للبث مرة أخري بعد ايلولة ملكيتها لحكومة إمارة الفجيرة. 


بدون مقدمات توقف مقدمي برنامج (صباحك سكر) إسراء محمد سليمان وأحمد كاريوكي وطالبوا بمستحقاتهم المالية لدي القناة وتطورت القضية بعد صدور قرار من حكومة الفجيرة بمنع المذيعة إراء سليمان من دخول الامارات لمدة عام وتدخلت القنصلية السودانية في الموضوع حيث صرح القنصل عصام عوض بالقنصلية السودانية في الامارات عن تلقيه لاتصال هاتفي من المذيعة اسراء سليمان وطلبت منه التدخل لحل الازمة بينها وبين مدير القناة الذي صرخ بان المذيعة (أحرجت) القناة بعدم ظهورها في البرنامج وقد دافع عن قرار منعها من دخول الامارات لمدة عام والذي تم تخفيضه لمدة ستة أشهر وذلك حسب الشرط الجزائي الموقع بينهما وادارة القناة, المذيع احمد كاريوكي تم فصله مباشرة من القناة بعد تقديمه اعتذار رسمي لادارة القناة.

المذيعة اسراء سليمان غبرت عن اسفها لما حدث وقالت ان (شجاعتها هي الخلتها تقيف في وش المدفع) في الوقت الي آثر فيه الكثيرين الصمت, واستنكرت في الوقت نفسه الرفض التكرر لمدير القناة بوجود خلافات وقالت انه يصر علي انها ستظهر في برنامج سيتم تصويره قريبا" وتساءلت (يا ربي حيسجل البرنامج ده ويبثوا من وراي .. ولا كيف؟؟ انا ما عارفة) وأضافت (القناة في ستين لو الشغل فيها علي حساب كرامتي) وأضافت بانها ستتسلم جوازها والذي يسري فيه قرار الحرمان والعودة للبلاد في الايام القادمة.

السيد عصام متولي القنصل السوداني بالامارات قام بدور كبير في احتواء الخلاف والمطلوب من ادارة القناة مواجهة أزمتها بحنكة وعليها السعي لتوفيق اوضاعها والتفرغ لوضع خارطة برامجية.   
*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*لدي تحفظ كبير على قناة زول ..
فقط أتمنى أن تغير سياستها البرامجية المخجله والتي تسيء لها أكتر مما تضيف لها ..
                        	*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*والله الواحد لمن بتفرج على زول بقول يا رب دا السودان!!!!!!!!!!!!
*

----------


## قنوان

*ايهاب يا زول هي زول دي دحين ما حبشيه
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*شكرا" شباب علي المرور
ولكن من الواضح ان قناة زول
 تحتاج لعملية اعادة ترتيب كبيرة جدا" في كافة الاتجاهات
وأولها تحديد هويتها ..
 معروف ان القنوات تتجه للخارج عشان تؤثر لمصلحة الداخل 
بس في قناة زول العكس هو الحاصل 
زول متجهة للخارج عشان تؤثر علي الداخل 

*

----------


## دبي الذهبي

*ماذا تقدم لنا كسودانين
                        	*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*ماشفت سلك قال شنو؟؟؟
لى قون القناه بعد ماهنأ واثنى عليها 
وتمنى لها الحياديه وقال اتمنى ان لا تصبح
زى زول نفتح القناه تلقى مباراة بين سان جورج والبن
وتفتح تانى تلقى حبش جاريين فى اولمبيات وين ماعارف
يعنى حبش فى حبش 
ويستاهلوا المزيعين ديل هى دى قناة بشتغلو فيها

*

----------


## رشيدي

*والله انا ماعارف ماهى سياسة القناه حتى تتجه لما يسئ للوطن
*

----------


## موسي المريخابي

*
*

----------


## acba77

*قناة زول شكها تشبه الجلافيط
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*تسلم يا ايهاب
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*مشكوووووووووووووووور يا ايهاب
                        	*

----------

